# suspend in FreeBSD 8



## mfaridi (Jan 10, 2010)

I can not find best guide to active suspend in FreeBSD 8
is this true FreeBSD dose nor support suspend?


----------



## multibyte (Jan 10, 2010)

Greetings,

you should take a look here http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-overview.html
subsection 11.15.3 Configuring ACPI, especially acpiconf(8)
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=acpiconf&sektion=8&manpath=FreeBSD+8-current
and acpi(4)
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=acpi&sektion=4


----------



## oomka (Jan 26, 2010)

hi
AFAIR currently suspend/resume won't function on SMP systems.
i've got dual-core Celeron T3000. suspend works fine, resume does not 
someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## indiocolifa (Jan 26, 2010)

ThinkPad R61i I could not get suspend/resume to work reliably yet. I don't care so much about that, BTW


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 26, 2010)

suspend/resume dont work for me either. i use xscreensavers dpms settings to shut my laptop monitor off after a set time.
does sysctl have hdd spindown knobs? im not on a freebsd system right now so i cant check.
if so, you could use the dpms settings with spindown knob to reduce power consumption while not in use... i guess.


----------

